# recommendation for routerbitworld.com



## larry0846 (Feb 20, 2013)

always has what i need at good prices, excellent customer service, fast order fulfillment, knowledgeable staff -- i don't even bother to look at amzn anymore -- these people have what i need -- 

i am not connected in anyway with anybody that has anything to do with this company -- honest review --


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I have to agree with you. CS was great. I order a CMT cabinet set a few months back. When I asked a few days later for a status, the person I emailed back & forth explained it was on back order to Italy. He offered to swap me for a more expensive different brand which he personally recommended but I held out. Then he said that whenever I tried it out after I got it (told him it'd be several months due to an impending move) if I didn't like to to contact him and he'd swap it out for the other set for free. He actually got with the factory and had then drop ship direct to me at his cost, and it only took about 5 days. I thought that was pretty good from the other side of the world to SW Missouri. I will definitely look at then any time I order bits in the future.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Burb said:


> I have to agree with you. CS was great. I order a CMT cabinet set a few months back. When I asked a few days later for a status, the person I emailed back & forth explained it was on back order to Italy. He offered to swap me for a more expensive different brand which he personally recommended but I held out. Then he said that whenever I tried it out after I got it (told him it'd be several months due to an impending move) if I didn't like to to contact him and he'd swap it out for the other set for free. He actually got with the factory and had then drop ship direct to me at his cost, and it only took about 5 days. I thought that was pretty good from the other side of the world to SW Missouri. I will definitely look at then any time I order bits in the future.


Dang. Recommendation like that I think I need to check these guys out


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

larry0846 said:


> i don't even bother to look at amzn anymore -


Several of the blades I bought from them were slightly cheaper by buying through their Amazon ad, vs. their website. Thought that was odd (would have guessed it to be the other way around), so I always check both. Great site - highly recommend them.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.

Al


----------

